# I am about to lose my third sibling in less than 18 months...



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 28, 2022)

Hard to believe. Lost my eldest sister Thanksgiving of 2020,my brother Dec. of 2021 and last week found out my 20 months older than me (we were pretty much raised like twins) is dying.She was diagnosed with breast cancer in July of 2020,after being misdiagnosed in March of 2019. She had chemo and then radiation which she completed in May of 2021. They had wanted her to then have oral chemo,but when she saw her oncologist at Stanford Hospital,he said that there was no need,that she was cancer free. She moved to Idaho at the same time as we did,but on the other side of the state,so I hadn`t seen her since last June.

I noticed that she was MIA from Facebook-although she has never been heavily involved on FB,other than with pics of dog shows,which she attended every week. But a couple of months ago she started commenting on all of our posts (mine and my kids). Then she suddenly stopped. I had seen a pic of her at Christmas and she looked thin to me. I was afraid something wasn`t right. I was right.

I finally messaged my niece two weeks ago and asked if my sister was OK.She said that she was just about to call us,that no,she was not OK. She was,in fact,in the hospital. They had found a mass in her colon and planned on starting chemo last week. But first they did a spinal puncture and discovered it is in her brain as well,so she has gone home to spend her last days with her husband and her dogs.

My younger sister flew up from California last week and she,hubby and I drove to her house. We expected her to be in bed and not lucid,as apparently that had been her status earlier. We were ecstatic to find her sitting on the sofa,fully awake and aware and telling us "happy tears only-no sad tears allowed." For two days we reminisced,laughed,ok,cried a little,but it was a wonderful visit. The doctor says she has 2-3 months,but unfortunately she cannot eat or even drink the Ensure they want her to drink.Only (maybe) an ounce a day. She hasn`t eaten in about 6 weeks. She is literally skin hanging off of bones.So I know she won`t last much longer with no nourishment. 

Cancer sucks.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Hard to believe. Lost my eldest sister Thanksgiving of 2020,my brother Dec. of 2021 and last week found out my 20 months older than me (we were pretty much raised like twins) is dying.She was diagnosed with breast cancer in July of 2020,after being misdiagnosed in March of 2019. She had chemo and then radiation which she completed in May of 2021. They had wanted her to then have oral chemo,but when she saw her oncologist at Stanford Hospital,he said that there was no need,that she was cancer free. She moved to Idaho at the same time as we did,but on the other side of the state,so I hadn`t seen her since last June.
> 
> I noticed that she was MIA from Facebook-although she has never been heavily involved on FB,other than with pics of dog shows,which she attended every week. But a couple of months ago she started commenting on all of our posts (mine and my kids). Then she suddenly stopped. I had seen a pic of her at Christmas and she looked thin to me. I was afraid something wasn`t right. I was right.
> 
> ...


I am a loss for words other than I am so very sorry for what you are going through. I will have you in my thoughts and prayers as well as your sister and the rest of your family.


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

I am so very sorry, and yes, Cancer does suck.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Hard to believe. Lost my eldest sister Thanksgiving of 2020,my brother Dec. of 2021 and last week found out my 20 months older than me (we were pretty much raised like twins) is dying.She was diagnosed with breast cancer in July of 2020,after being misdiagnosed in March of 2019. She had chemo and then radiation which she completed in May of 2021. They had wanted her to then have oral chemo,but when she saw her oncologist at Stanford Hospital,he said that there was no need,that she was cancer free. She moved to Idaho at the same time as we did,but on the other side of the state,so I hadn`t seen her since last June.
> 
> I noticed that she was MIA from Facebook-although she has never been heavily involved on FB,other than with pics of dog shows,which she attended every week. But a couple of months ago she started commenting on all of our posts (mine and my kids). Then she suddenly stopped. I had seen a pic of her at Christmas and she looked thin to me. I was afraid something wasn`t right. I was right.
> 
> ...


It's good that you and your sister were able to see one another. I hope she is keeping as comfortable as possible.

We have/had cancer in our family, and I couldn't agree more with you. Cancer sucks, big-time.


----------



## Jules (Mar 28, 2022)

So sorry that you’ve had so much heartbreak in the last few months.  It‘s great that you and other sister were able to go for a visit to share happy tears.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2022)

Oh, Mrs. R, what a heartbreaking situation.  Yes, cancer sucks, big time.    

I'm glad you and your younger sister were able to have those loving, happy reminiscences with your older sister. Like Pinky, I hope your sister's family and medical team will keep her as comfortable as possible, given the circumstances. 

My heart goes out to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Kika (Mar 28, 2022)

So sorry you, your sister and other family are all going through this terrible ordeal.  
It is emotionally draining for so many losses in a short period of time.
Nice that you were able to see her.  Stay strong.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 28, 2022)

So very sorry for your losse's...sounds similar to how my
wife passed 6 yrs ago...yes cancer does suck big time...blessings to you......


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

3 siblings in 18 months.. OMG Mrs R...your heart must be broken, , how are you coping with this, what a terrible loss to suffer in such a short time.

Your sister bless her heart has accepted her fate with strength and fortitude, and how awful for her not to even enjoy ( if that's the right word).. her last days without at least the enjoyment of food or drink.. so sad.. but you Mrs R..  are now having to cope with the loss of a 3rd sibling in the family... and one especially close to you.. this has to be very difficult  indeed... I feel for you all...


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 28, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear of this, Mrs. Robinson. Keeping you and your sister in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## feywon (Mar 28, 2022)

So sorry to hear that. The losses are hard enough whenspaced out with years between, when they come close together there's more impact, becausebyou don't get to come to terms with one before the next happens. Be kind to yourself, and don't let anybody try tell you how or how long to grieve.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 28, 2022)

Very sorry to hear this but also happy you got to spend time with your sister. I'm sure you brightened her day being there and gave you some  comfort also.


----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2022)

So sorry to hear your news Mrs R, my heart goes out to you and your family at this terrible time


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 28, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Hard to believe. Lost my eldest sister Thanksgiving of 2020,my brother Dec. of 2021 and last week found out my 20 months older than me (we were pretty much raised like twins) is dying.She was diagnosed with breast cancer in July of 2020,after being misdiagnosed in March of 2019. She had chemo and then radiation which she completed in May of 2021. They had wanted her to then have oral chemo,but when she saw her oncologist at Stanford Hospital,he said that there was no need,that she was cancer free. She moved to Idaho at the same time as we did,but on the other side of the state,so I hadn`t seen her since last June.
> 
> I noticed that she was MIA from Facebook-although she has never been heavily involved on FB,other than with pics of dog shows,which she attended every week. But a couple of months ago she started commenting on all of our posts (mine and my kids). Then she suddenly stopped. I had seen a pic of her at Christmas and she looked thin to me. I was afraid something wasn`t right. I was right.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the bad news.  My wife died of cancer almost 2 years ago and it's not a pretty way to go.  In the province where I live there have been 1,700 Covid deaths in *2 years.  *In the same 2 years we have over 6,000 cancer deaths of various types of cancer.  You never hear this because Covid has become a media "darling."  You never hear about cancer on the media much.  Guess it is not news worthy!


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2022)

Mrs. R, my heart hurts for you.  Losing a sister, especially a close one, is a terrible loss.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)

very sorry to hear this.


Our friend Dennis lost either 2 or 3 relatives within the space of a single year. He became so distraught that it began to affect his health. He got shingles and a very serious case of it. At one point he was in some danger of losing his eyesight.

If you find yourself having real problems with stress related to this, you really might want to consider taking a few counseling sessions.

That kind of powerful loss can really cause so much stress that your immune system actually suffers.

take care now.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 28, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We were ecstatic to find her sitting on the sofa,fully awake and aware and telling us "happy tears only-no sad tears allowed." For two days we reminisced,laughed,ok,cried a little,but it was a wonderful visit.


She sounds like a very nice person.  So sorry about the prognosis {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Leann (Mar 28, 2022)

I feel so terribly sad for you. A hug and prayers from afar.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2022)

*Mrs. Robinson, I am so very sorry. Sending love and prayers to you and your family. Hugs.*


----------



## officerripley (Mar 28, 2022)

So sorry to hear this; hopes and best wishes.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm so sorry Mrs. R that I can't really find the words! Too much loss in too short a time! You must gave been so shocked to see her.

May your sister remain as comfortable as possible.

May the powers that be, strengthen and comfort you and your family.


----------



## oldpop (Mar 28, 2022)

From your description your sister sounds like an emotionally strong individual. She will see and have peace.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 28, 2022)

I am so sorry, Mrs. Robinson. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 28, 2022)

I’m so sorry to hear about all your grief.  I have a sister that’s 18 months older than me, I’d be devastated to lose her.  My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2022)

Sorry to hear your sad news, I can't imaging how you're feeling after losing such close family and now your sister's life is nearing the end.  Very good you were able to spend a bit of time with her, and at least she's home now with her husband and dogs.  You and your family are in my thoughts.  Cancer does suck, it took my sister in her early 40s, terrible way to go.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 28, 2022)

Thank you everyone. My sister really is amazing.She posted today that she was doing paperwork for a big upcoming dog show.It`s in October,so she knows she won`t be there. But she is the President of the Irish Wolfhound Club,so she will get the necessary duties done until she no longer can.

My sister lives in a beautiful home looking out at the Grand Tetons. Her views are breathtaking.She also lives basically in the middle of a private airport,where many celebrities keep their private planes and jets. I would never have thought I would like a setting like that,but I was fascinated by it.

Here is what she posted today.....

"
My current view while working on paperwork for Harvest Moon Classic October 20, 21, 22, 23 at the Fairgrounds in Santa Rosa. It’s going to be quite a cluster. 4 all breed shows including over 30 specialties. Obedience/Rally Agility, Barn Hunt, Scent Trials, Trick Dog. Reserved covered grooming space will be available for specialties at no charge. All other exhibitors will have a fee for grooming spaces.
plenty of excess grass for your pop-up tents.

DON’T MISS IT!!! EXHIBITORS WILL BE OUR #1 PRIORITY. CELEBRATING OUR 2 YEAR RETURN AFTER COVID


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 28, 2022)

Much Love as you go through such heart ache again. We are all here for you.


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 28, 2022)

Sorry to learn about your sister and your losses! Your photo is amazing! She seems like a strong person. My sister has stage 4 cancer now for 1 1/2 years and she's battled all the odds. You never know....


----------



## Remy (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm so sorry.


----------

